# Tschüss sagt man im Norden....



## MarcoFibr (9. August 2015)

Moin N-Gemeinde, ich hatte schöne 7 Jahre auf N Bikes.

Die Zeit geht jetzt zu Ende und ich habe mich für Liteville entschieden. Man muss sich nach 7 Jahren mal ändern, obwohl die Nicolai einfach super ist. 

Gruß Marco


----------



## 4mate (9. August 2015)

Jeder hat mal einen schwachen Moment im Leben.
Das liegt in der menschlichen Natur.

Der Wechsel vom Handgedengelten & -geschweißten deutschen
Qualitätsprodukt zum überteuerten Robotergefertigten
Taiwanesischen Massenprodukt ist mit Sicherheit ein
solcher Moment: Wer Leid will, fährt Liteville...

"Normal" käme nach Nicolai nur das Bionicon Evo:

http://evo.bionicon.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (9. August 2015)

...alles seelenlose Bikes außer Nicolai....

Viel Spaß...


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. August 2015)

Schwach nicht... Bewusst entschieden, weil ein Wechsel nötig war...


----------



## Schwimmer (10. August 2015)

"Tschüss sagt man im Norden ..."



MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Moin N-Gemeinde, ich hatte schöne 7 Jahre auf N Bikes.
> 
> Die Zeit geht jetzt zu Ende und ich habe mich für Liteville entschieden. Man muss sich nach 7 Jahren mal ändern, obwohl die Nicolai einfach super ist.
> 
> Gruß Marco



Wer A sagt muss auch B sagen, sagt man bestimmt auch im Norden ...
A für Ansage und B für Begründung ...

... Dein angegebener "Grund" ist ...
... naja, ist ein wenig dünn ...

... und nein, ich besitze kein Nicolai ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. August 2015)

Wieso dünn? Man muss auch mal andere Töchtet anschauen...  

Ich hatte 6 Nicolairahmen und würde de Marke immer empfehlen!!!


----------



## krawa (10. August 2015)

Ich finde es völlig natürlich, sich nach einer gewissen Zeit mal ein anderes Bike aufzubauen. Es gibt viele sehr gute Bikebauer. Nur was sich mir irgendwie nicht wirklich erschließt ist warum man sich im Nicolai-Forum "abmelden" muss/will. 
Das setzt doch nur unnötige Diskussionen in Gang. 
Viel Spaß mit dem deinem neuen Liteville!!!!


----------



## Team-Wildsau (11. August 2015)

Wieso nicht?
Hatte mich auch für ein paar schöne Jahre mit meinem Liteville im Forum bedankt.
Sind gute Räder mit einen super Service.
Danach kam ein IBIS wegen dem genialen DW Link Hinterbau und für meine Frau ein Ion 16.
Die beiden Hersteller nehmen sich in Sachen Qualität nicht viel.
Außer das man bei Nicolai Maßrahmen bekommt und bei Liteville ein Image, auf das ich gerne verzichten kann.


----------



## Schwimmer (11. August 2015)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Moin N-Gemeinde, ich hatte schöne 7 Jahre auf N Bikes.
> 
> Die Zeit geht jetzt zu Ende und ich habe mich für Liteville entschieden. Man muss sich nach 7 Jahren mal ändern, obwohl die Nicolai einfach super ist.
> 
> Gruß Marco



Also, vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht in der Lage diesen Aussagen zu folgen:
- Du bist in sieben Jahren sechs Modelle von Nicolai gefahren (Hardtails als auch Fullys) - richtig? -
- Du findest nach wie vor die Bikes super - richtig? -
- Es ist keine gesundheitliche, soziale oder finanzielle Notlage bei Dir eingetreten - richtig? -
- Du verkaufst alle Deine Bikes der Firma Nicolai und kaufst Dir dafür ein Liteville - richtig? -
- und Du möchtest Dich jetzt hier abmelden - richtig? -

Dann habe ich es immer noch nicht verstanden!

Zumal die Animositäten, gegenüber Nicolai im Liteville-Forum, nicht zu überlesen waren - ist schon ein paar Tage her, dass ich das "genießen" durfte -.
Mir fiel bei meinen Besuchen auf der Eurobike und auch hier im Forum auf, dass die Haltung sowohl von Herstellerseite als auch von Kundenseite eine komplett andere ist.
Das sind für mich u.a. Kriterien bei meiner Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. August 2015)

Fast richtig. Ich habe jedes Jahr ca. ein neues Modell gefahren und habe jetzt das aktuelle Modell abgegeben. 
Jetzt habe ich ein neuen Rahmen gesucht und mich in das 301 verliebt...


----------



## Schwimmer (11. August 2015)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Fast richtig. Ich habe jedes Jahr ca. ein neues Modell gefahren und habe jetzt das aktuelle Modell abgegeben.
> Jetzt habe ich ein neuen Rahmen gesucht und mich in das 301 verliebt...



Ok, das habe ich verstanden!
Es hörte sich so religös an ...
Wenn's Dich packt, das Bike, dann ist bzw. muss es geschehen .

Bei mir stand vor längerer Zeit auch eine Neuanschaffung an und da waren die beiden Marken auch mit im Pool.
Mich hatte es auch gepackt.
Es ist dann, mit einem Umweg in Alu, mein Stahlhardtail geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris13 (13. August 2015)

Also ich bin verschiedene Liteville (301 und 601) gefahren und fahre aktuell zwei Nicolai (ION 16 und Argon TB).

Alles sehr gute Bikes und sicher vor allem am Ende eine Bauch Entscheidung, was man bevorzugt. Durch die dünnwandigeren Rohren bei Liteville besteht generell etwas mehr Gefahr für Beulen. Das ist beim Nicolai praktisch unmöglich. Dafür ist Nicolai immer etwas schwerer.

Auch wenn Litevillle nicht in Deutschland produziert, so steckt in den Rahmen dennoch ziemlich viel KnowHow und Innovation. Ich denke, da spielen beide Hersteller schon in einer Liga.


----------



## IceQ- (18. August 2015)

Chris13 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Litevillle nicht in Deutschland produziert, so steckt in den Rahmen dennoch ziemlich viel KnowHow und Innovation. Ich denke, da spielen beide Hersteller schon in einer Liga.



Genau so ist es.
Das Liteville ist meiner Ansicht nach sogar technisch besser. Es ist ein ausgeklügeltes Konzept, dass immer weiter verbessert wird und das halbe Kilo auf ein AC mag zwar durch stärkere Optimierungen kommen, gleichzeitig hat der Rahmen trotzdem schon mehr Features integriert.

Ich hatte damals auch die Frage ob LV oder N ... Wieso sich LV und N Fahrer nicht mögen, weiss ich persönlich nicht. Kann mich da wer aufklären?


----------



## guru39 (18. August 2015)

IceQ- schrieb:


> ..... Wieso sich LV und N Fahrer nicht mögen, weiss ich persönlich nicht. Kann mich da wer aufklären?



Leute die das am Rad festmachen ob sie jemanden mögen oder nicht haben einen an der Waffel


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. August 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Leute die das am Rad festmachen ob sie jemanden mögen oder nicht haben einen an der Waffel



Danke.


----------



## turbokeks (18. August 2015)

IceQ- schrieb:


> ...Wieso sich LV und N Fahrer nicht mögen, weiss ich persönlich nicht. Kann mich da wer aufklären?


Ich hab 'n LV und ein Nicolai. Komme die meiste Zeit ganz gut klar mit mir 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## Schwimmer (18. August 2015)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Genau so ist es.
> Das Liteville ist meiner Ansicht nach sogar technisch besser. Es ist ein ausgeklügeltes Konzept, dass immer weiter verbessert wird und das halbe Kilo auf ein AC mag zwar durch stärkere Optimierungen kommen, gleichzeitig hat der Rahmen trotzdem schon mehr Features integriert.
> 
> Ich hatte damals auch die Frage ob LV oder N ... Wieso sich LV und N Fahrer nicht mögen, weiss ich persönlich nicht. Kann mich da wer aufklären?



... naja, die haben inzwischen noch zwei Modelle am Start, die weiterentwickelt werden.
Ich finde Modellpflege sehr gut und begrüße das ausdrücklich um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden.
Warum die sich nicht mögen, kann ich Dir nicht beantworten, wobei mir beim Aufenthalt im LV-Forum schon auffiel, dass z.T. der Ton der Biker untereinander und gegenüber Michi Graetz - puuuh, wie sag ich es denn - weit unter dem ist wie man soziale Kontakte gestaltet.



turbokeks schrieb:


> Ich hab 'n LV und ein Nicolai. Komme die meiste Zeit ganz gut klar mit mir
> 
> MfG
> turbokeks



... ja dann, haste Du ja Glück gehabt, dass Du nicht in irgendwelche Rangeleien gekommen ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teisho (19. August 2015)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Wieso sich LV und N Fahrer nicht mögen, weiss ich persönlich nicht. Kann mich da wer aufklären?



Das wird so ähnlich sein wie mit iPhone und Android, Apple und Microsoft, Audi und BMW, Allah und Gott, Baden und Württemberg usw.


----------



## beetle (19. August 2015)

Du meinst Ersatzreligion?


----------



## Teisho (19. August 2015)

Jop.


----------



## SirBsod (20. August 2015)

Bei nem Kumpel von mir in der Wohnanlage hat einer ein 301 in seinem Kellerabteil stehen,ab und an sieht man ihn damit fahren..
Der Herr ist ziemlich hochnäsig.. nicht zurückgrüßen wenn man sich im Treppenhaus trifft und so Sachen.

Ansonsten bin ich bisher zweimal Litevillern im Wald begegnet,die waren nett und freundlich mir gegenüber obwohl ich auf meinem Lübbrechtsener Bock gesessen bin.
Kanns daher zumindest nicht in der Form bestätigen.


----------



## Wobbi (23. August 2015)

Spacken sind nur die, die ihr Ego wegen der Marke aufblasen, die sie unter m Hintern fahren und keinen Zweifel, keine Kritik an dem Rahmen dulden. Und die Typen gibt s vermutlich bei jeder Marke...bei der einen mehr, bei der anderen weniger.


----------



## siq (24. August 2015)

ich wüsste schon genau einen einzigen Grund nicht mehr Nicolai zu kaufen: sie machen keine 26er Rahmen mehr (jedenfalls keine mehr ausserhalb vom aufpreispflichtigen Tailormade). Es gibt aber immer noch potentielle Kunden die nichts anders fahren wollen wie 26. Insofern vergrault man halt solche, indem man die sogar als kleinerer "Nischen"Hersteller einfach nicht mehr bedient.


----------



## Feanor90 (27. August 2015)

siq schrieb:


> ich wüsste schon genau einen einzigen Grund nicht mehr Nicolai zu kaufen: sie machen keine 26er Rahmen mehr (jedenfalls keine mehr ausserhalb vom aufpreispflichtigen Tailormade). Es gibt aber immer noch potentielle Kunden die nichts anders fahren wollen wie 26. Insofern vergrault man halt solche, indem man die sogar als kleinerer "Nischen"Hersteller einfach nicht mehr bedient.



wo wir wieder beim Thema Religion sind....


----------



## codit (27. August 2015)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> wo wir wieder beim Thema Religion sind....


Nein keine Religion, nur praktische Erwägungen. Um meinen ganzen Fuhrpark auf eine neue Laufradgröße umzustellen muss ich viele Monatsgehälter investieren. Warum soll ich das tun, wenn 27.5 keine merklichen Vorteile bringt, es viele Reifen, die mir gefallen (z.B. Baron) in der Größe nicht gibt, ich eine neues Autokaufen müsste, weil ins derzeitige 4 Bikes in 26 gerade so reinpassen? Deshalb bekomme ich im September ein neues Argon AM in 26 mit Custom-Geo.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. August 2015)

siq schrieb:


> ich wüsste schon genau einen einzigen Grund nicht mehr Nicolai zu kaufen: sie machen keine 26er Rahmen mehr (jedenfalls keine mehr ausserhalb vom aufpreispflichtigen Tailormade). Es gibt aber immer noch potentielle Kunden die nichts anders fahren wollen wie 26. Insofern vergrault man halt solche, indem man die sogar als kleinerer "Nischen"Hersteller einfach nicht mehr bedient.



So gings mir auch...ich wollte ein Nicolai Helius AM in 26 Zoll und das bekam ich nicht zum otto-normalen Kurs...ist deshalb ein Liteville geworden.


----------



## siq (27. August 2015)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> wo wir wieder beim Thema Religion sind....


komisch, technisch gesehen ist Carbon oder Hydro ja auch "besser". Da wird dann nicht jedem modischen Trend hinterher gerannt, weil schöne Optik, Kult, Zeitlos, Schweissporno und so (nicht falsch verstehen, ich liebe mein Helius), aber dann wenn es um den allergrössten aller Trends geht, nämlich Thema Laufradgrösse, da ist man dann der Meinung dass das bewährte 26er dann ausgedient hat und man sich gefälligst auf 650b oder 29 umzustellen hat. Und wenn man das nicht möchte, gehört man dann automatisch zu den ewig gestrigen, ähm ich meine Religion usw.   
Irgendwie passt da etwas in dieser "neuen" Firmenphilosophie meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mehr ganz zusammen. Ein Nicolai hat man sich ja genau eben nicht aus rein technisch, Preis/Leistungsmässigen Aspekten gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feanor90 (28. August 2015)

siq schrieb:


> komisch, technisch gesehen ist Carbon oder Hydro ja auch "besser". Da wird dann nicht jedem modischen Trend hinterher gerannt, weil schöne Optik, Kult, Zeitlos, Schweissporno und so (nicht falsch verstehen, ich liebe mein Helius), aber dann wenn es um den allergrössten aller Trends geht, nämlich Thema Laufradgrösse, da ist man dann der Meinung dass das bewährte 26er dann ausgedient hat und man sich gefälligst auf 650b oder 29 umzustellen hat. Und wenn man das nicht möchte, gehört man dann automatisch zu den ewig gestrigen, ähm ich meine Religion usw.
> Irgendwie passt da etwas in dieser "neuen" Firmenphilosophie meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mehr ganz zusammen. Ein Nicolai hat man sich ja genau eben nicht aus rein technisch, Preis/Leistungsmässigen Aspekten gekauft.



Kalle hat selbst was zum Thema Hydro und Carbon gesagt der Artikel ist auch in einer Diskussion hier verlinkt (Ging um 2016 glaub ich), die Diskussion zum Thema 26" ist nur noch langweilig und ermüdent, wenn du 26" willst dann Zahl den Tailor Made Aufschlag. Anscheinend ist es mit 650b auch nicht unmöglich zu fahren und wenn die Massen es kaufen und die Industrie es pusht und es für Nicolai anscheinend Sinn mach, why not, ist Kalle sein Laden. Ich denke damit kann man die Diskussion abschließen.


----------



## Wobbi (28. August 2015)

Na was dich anscheinend alles ermüdet!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. August 2015)

Warum muss man eine Diskussion abschließen, weil es "Einzelne" ermüdet?  Hat hier jemand vielleicht den Sinn eines Diskussionsforums nicht begriffen oder gar die Tatsache, dass Bedürfnisse nicht von der Industrie geweckt werden?


----------



## siq (28. August 2015)

anscheinend ist es aber auch nicht unmöglich mit 26er zu fahren und dabei sogar immer noch Spass zu haben, halt in Zukunft nur nicht mehr mit einem Nicolai, leider.
Ich hoffe Kalle besinnt sich doch noch. Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntermassen zuletzt.


----------



## lucie (29. August 2015)

Ich finde es schlichtweg unverschähmt, für einen 26er Rahmen den Taylormadeaufschlag zahlen zu müssen. Der Rahmen wird doch auch nur nach den schon vorhandenen Maßgaben zusammengebruzelt und nicht neu konstruiert oder erfunden.

@Feanor90 650b ist sicher nicht unfahrbar, aber ich möchte selbst bei einer Körpergröße von 168cm ein sehr kurzes Sitzrohr haben, welches mir bei keinem der Rahmen in S geboten wird. Also selbst da müßte ich auf eine Extraanfertigung gegen entsprechenden Aufpreis zurückgreifen. Genau dieses Problem werden viele kleinere Personen unter 165 mit entsprechender SL haben und die, die gern richtig technisch unterwegs sind.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. August 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich finde es schlichtweg unverschähmt, für einen 26er Rahmen den Taylormadeaufschlag zahlen zu müssen. Der Rahmen wird doch auch nur nach den schon vorhandenen Maßgaben zusammengebruzelt und nicht neu konstruiert oder erfunden.
> 
> @Feanor90 650b ist sicher nicht unfahrbar, aber ich möchte selbst bei einer Körpergröße von 168cm ein sehr kurzes Sitzrohr haben, welches mir bei keinem der Rahmen in S geboten wird. Also selbst da müßte ich auf eine Extraanfertigung gegen entsprechenden Aufpreis zurückgreifen. Genau dieses Problem werden viele kleinere Personen unter 165 mit entsprechender SL haben und die, die gern richtig technisch unterwegs sind.



Seh ich auch so mit dem Taylormadeaufschlag.....

Hast Du mal bei Liteville geschaut, die gehen aus meiner Sicht mit dem scaled sizing den richtigeren Weg (hi. 24", vo. 26" für kleinere Menschen). Das 301 in XS hätte ein 430er Sitzrohr (reicht das für dich?). Zur Zeit gibts die Rahmensets übrigens wirklich extrem preiswert bei bc: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Liteville/Rahmenkit-301-Mk10-mit-FOX-RP23-Auslaufmodell-p31149/
infos:
http://www.liteville.de/t/22_579.html
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/8/0/4/4/_/large/lv-301-geo.jpg

EDIT...ich seh gerade in Deinem Album, Du bist bereits versorgt aber vielleicht hilft Dir die Info trotzdem..Gruss


----------



## Wobbi (29. August 2015)

Du hast nicht allen ernstes nen Rahmen vorgeschlagen, in dem man ausschließlich ein 24" fahren kann, oder? 

Edit:
Und was ist das für ne Tabelle? Auf keinen Fall die, die zum Mk10 gehört.


----------



## trailterror (1. September 2015)

so sehr ich mein Helius AM immer noch liebe und so sehr ich Nicolai und die Mitarbeiter eigentlich mag und sympathisch finde und so sehr mir das zeitlose und die machart der rahmen gefällt.........

so sehr bin ich auch nach einigen Jahren immer noch bitter enttäuscht, dass man sich tendenziell eher am markt orientiert als im sinne des Kunden konstruiert, zumindest was die LRS Größe angeht.

da muss ich das bereits angesprochen LV echt loben. mit dem Duo Link hat man im sinne der kompatibilität und des Kunden entwickelt, ohne sich dem markt komplett zu verschliessen.

hätte ich mir eigentlich von -N- gewünscht...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. September 2015)

Wobbi schrieb:


> Du hast nicht allen ernstes nen Rahmen vorgeschlagen, in dem man ausschließlich ein 24" fahren kann, oder?
> 
> Edit:
> Und was ist das für ne Tabelle? Auf keinen Fall die, die zum Mk10 gehört.



nee...aber zum Teil 24" zum Teil 26" ....
Mit der Tabelle hast Du recht...nimm diese:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/liteville_301_140_geo_chart.jpg

400mm Sitzrohr passend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (1. September 2015)

Glaube man kann das MK12 in XS durch den Duolink hinten mit 26" fahren.

Was das momentane Portfolio von Nicolai angeht, weiss ich nicht ob man´s Nicolai böse ankreiden kann, dass dort jetzt ausschliesslich 27,5" hergestellt wird und man für 26" den TM-Aufschlag zu zahlen hat.
Wenn ich mir andere Hersteller nehme, da ist dann einfach der 26ziger ausgelaufen und es gibt nur noch 27,5" ohne jegliche Möglichkeit auf 26". 

Da empfinde ich die Höhe des veranschlagten Aufpreises für TM schon weitaus zweifelhafter. Sind 17,50Std. bei nem Verrechnungssatz von 40,00€, ohne den bereits vorhandenen Lohnkostenanteil des Standardrahmens zu berücksichtigen. 

Liebend gerne hätte ich mir schon längst ein zweites ArgonTM machen lassen, aber bei dem Aufschlag überlegt man tatsächlich zweimal.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. September 2015)

Vielleicht interessierts Wobbie?...Du könntest das LV XS in 26 und 24 Zoll hinten fahren...Pendant zum Argon wäre das neue Liteville 101. In S mit hinten 26 Zoll wäre das auch eine Variante für "kurzes Sitzrohr"..


----------



## Wobbi (2. September 2015)

ich hab doch seit 2 jahren ein 301 in S!^^


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. September 2015)

haha...achso..Argon haste auch schon...dann biste ja komplett


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. März 2016)

Moin, Moin....
Nach 7 Monaten bin ich schon zurück und in der Zeit Liteville, Felt, CD und Salsa getestet...

Heute ein Argon 29 Pinion bestellt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. März 2016)

Wow...tolles bike..Glückwunsch und viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. März 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Moin, Moin....
> Nach 7 Monaten bin ich schon zurück und in der Zeit Liteville, Felt, CD und Salsa getestet...
> 
> Heute ein Argon 29 Pinion bestellt.



Willkommen zurück.


----------



## Seneca02 (22. März 2016)

Haha 4 Bikes in 7 Wintermonaten verschlissen, Respekt!


----------



## wildbiker (24. März 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück.


 
...zu den besten Bikes des Universums....

ahja.. welcome back


----------

